# KIOTI LB2204



## ROCKSTER611 (Dec 6, 2020)

Looking for a key switch, Kioti Tractor model LB2204
Thanks, everyone
Rock

PS - Thanks to Harry


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Rock,
Study the attached key switch to see if the electrical plug appears compatible with your tractor. They state that this switch is compatible with most Kioti tractors.









Amazon.com: Ignition Starter Switch T4625-B0100 T4520-75174 Compatible with Most Kioti Tractors : Automotive


Buy Ignition Starter Switch T4625-B0100 T4520-75174 Compatible with Most Kioti Tractors: Ignition Starter - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------

